# need some help with keys.



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

hey guys, got myself in some trouble. as we are plummeted with snow right now, i went with my son sledding and i lost my master key fob somewhere in the snow... no worries because i have my spare and valet, right?no.... go to my second key, brand new never used, and it will start the car but shut down instantly.. i go to my valet key, same thing!!







i read about programming and all of them require the master key.. can anyone help me out? or am i car-less in this storm?TIA guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: need some help with keys. (ur faster)*

hmm. anyone? what other good Audi websites are there?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: need some help with keys. (ur faster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ur faster* »_hmm. anyone? what other good Audi websites are there?

only option: towed to the dealership and take 2 up the tailpipe


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: need some help with keys. (ur faster)*

How big a hurry are you in?
And what year car is it?
Do you have a Vag-com cable? Maybe you know someone who has one.
If you have/ can get access to Vagcom..and you have a little time then go to ebay and buy a *cheap* Vag-Tacho cable. Problem is the cheap ones come from china and take 10-14 days to get here. 
It will allow you to read the skc/pin from your immobilizer.
Then you use that number w/ Vagcom to match your keys to your car.
You could BUY a VagCOm cable, BUY a VAgtacho cable and still not be out what the dealer is going to rape you for- and then you'd have some useful tools for the future too.


----------

